# Ontario Dry Ginger Ale, Renfrew Bottling Works.



## little_bit (Sep 13, 2017)

Does anyone know anything about this green soda pop bottle?  Unable to find anything on the web about Renfrew Bottling Works.  Thanks


----------



## RCO (Sep 13, 2017)

recall seeing one before online but can't find a picture of it in my files . the Renfrew Bottling works was based out of Renfrew Ontario from what I know and was also the area's coca cola bottler  . I'm not sure how late they operated , likely into the late 60's , if its an acl bottle likely from 50's or 60's era I would assume 

I have an embossed Renfrew bottling works bottle


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 14, 2017)

Does it look like this? https://opeongosprings.ca/family-cabin-weekend/#jp-carousel-533
They definitely aren't a common find.  I can't remember ever seeing one before.


----------



## little_bit (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi and thank you for the info.  Mine is a green bottle.  It looks exactly like the one the next person in this thread posted.


----------



## little_bit (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi.  Yes, the bottle looks exactly like the one you posted in the link you provided.  The white lettering is a bit more faded however.  Thank you!


----------



## RCO (Sep 14, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Does it look like this? https://opeongosprings.ca/family-cabin-weekend/#jp-carousel-533
> They definitely aren't a common find.  I can't remember ever seeing one before.



I've only seen it online before ( when one came up for sale ) and can't recall seeing it at an antique stores or bottle shows , but its not a bottle I was really looking for .


----------



## RCO (Sep 14, 2017)

little_bit said:


> Hi.  Yes, the bottle looks exactly like the one you posted in the link you provided.  The white lettering is a bit more faded however.  Thank you!




did you have any other bottles from Ontario ? or Renfrew area , how did you come across the bottle or bottles ?


----------



## little_bit (Sep 15, 2017)

RCO said:


> did you have any other bottles from Ontario ? or Renfrew area , how did you come across the bottle or bottles ?




Hi.  My mother has loads of bottles in her barn that she has been collecting for years.  Most of them she has just found.  I am sure we have lots from ontario!


----------



## BillHaddo (Mar 2, 2021)

little_bit said:


> Hi. My mother has loads of bottles in her barn that she has been collecting for years. Most of them she has just found. I am sure we have lots from ontario!


I know this is an old thread but I recently put together 3 Renfrew bottles that I have been able to find, I thought the duck hunting scene is something unusual and I have to thank fellow member JKL for the nice embossed bottles.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## BillHaddo (Mar 2, 2021)

Here's the photo.



Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (Mar 2, 2021)

BillHaddo said:


> I know this is an old thread but I recently put together 3 Renfrew bottles that I have been able to find, I thought the duck hunting scene is something unusual and I have to thank fellow member JKL for the nice embossed bottles.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk



seen the duck hunter bottle before but never managed to get one , a few years ago it seemed to appear on ebay now and then but haven't seen one for a while 

have the OR Perry bottle its very similar to the Renfrew Bottling Works bottle I posted 

seen the ginger ale before but don't have one , I'd wonder if it originally had a paper label ?


----------



## BillHaddo (Mar 2, 2021)

RCO said:


> seen the duck hunter bottle before but never managed to get one , a few years ago it seemed to appear on ebay now and then but haven't seen one for a while
> 
> have the OR Perry bottle its very similar to the Renfrew Bottling Works bottle I posted
> 
> seen the ginger ale before but don't have one , I'd wonder if it originally had a paper label ?


Yes, it looks like they probably put a flavour label below the acl, it's taken me quite a while to find the duck hunter in good condition,I think the embossed bottle was filled possibly by a related company. 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## JKL (Mar 2, 2021)

BillHaddo said:


> Here's the photo.View attachment 220215
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


The duck hunting bottle is fantastic.


----------



## RCO (Mar 2, 2021)

BillHaddo said:


> Yes, it looks like they probably put a flavour label below the acl, it's taken me quite a while to find the duck hunter in good condition,I think the embossed bottle was filled possibly by a related company.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk




OR Perry is listed in book as Oscar Perry , not sure what his relation to the Renfrew bottling works was if any ? he started bottling around the 1910's and lasted until 1935 , so he was there before the Renfrew bottling works started


----------

